# كلام فى عالم الحيوان (1) التمساح



## ANDROMEDA (21 يناير 2007)

بصوا بقة يا جماعة
انا م الاخر دكتور بيطرى
ولازم استغل نقطة زى دى صح؟
عشان كدة هابتدى معاكم سلسلة اتكلم فيها عن الحيوانات
ياللا نبتدى
*المرة دى جبت لكم حتة عضو انمـــــــــــــــا مفترى موووووووووووووووت*
*و اجدع واحد ماشى بمبدأ ضربنى وبكى ............!*
*دة كمــــــــــــــان جدد المبدأ وخلاه ( اكلنى وبكى !!) *
*النهاردة كلامـــــــــــــــــــــــنا هايكـــــــــــــــــــــــون عن *

*التمســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــاح*​ 

*التماسيح حيوانات ضخمة من الزواحف المائية و لكنه يقضى بعض الوقت على البر ابتغاء دفء حرارة الشمس , وهي حيوانات ذات أرجل قصيرة وذنب طويل، ويمكنها السباحة . ولها أسنان حادة تقبض بها على فرائسها و تأكل اللحوم بشراهة . وهي أنواع منها التمساح الأمريكي، والتمساح الهندي، والكيمن وهو تمساح أمريكي صغير جداً. تعيش التماسيح في البلدان الاستوائية في العالم، وتفضل المساحات الواسعة من المياه الضحلة والأنهار الراكدة والمستنقعات المفتوحة. وعيون التماسيح وفتحات أنوفها ترتفع عن بقية أجسامها. وللحنجرة صمام يشبه الشق أمام الأنبوب المؤدي الى الفتحات الأنفية، ويغلق هذا الصمام بإحكام عندما يكون الحيوان تحت الماء كما يمنع الماء من الدخول من الفم عندما يقبض على فريسته ، تأكل التماسيح كثيراً من الحيوانات الصغيرة كالأسماك، والطيور، والسلاحف*​ 

*وعلى أثر التزاوج تنتقل أنثى تمساح النيل إلى الشاطئ حيث تحفر إلى عمق 20 - 30 سنتيمتراً وتضع بيضها فى الحفرة وتغطيها بالتراب الذى تربته بجسدها وذيلها ثم تحرس العش ولا تفارقه إلا نادراً ..*
*وتبلغ مدة الحضن هذه 12 أسبوعاً ..*
*وعندما تفقس التماسيح الصغيرة وتجد أن لا منقذ أمامها للخلاص تُحدث مهرجاناً من الصياح والنقيق فتفتح الأم العش وتأخذ صغارها بين فكيها .. وبعد أن تضع الأم كل صغارها بين فكيها تزحف حيث الأمان فى المياه وتفتح فمها وتطلق أولادها .*
*ومن الطريف ان هناك نوع من التعاون الوثيق بين التمساح فى النهر وطائر صغير يسمى ( الصرو ) او الزقزاق يتطفل على طعام **التمساح إذ يستغرق التمساح فى نوم هادئ على شط النهر ويقف ذلك الطائر الصغير على رأسه ليقوم بدور الرقيب حتى إذا لمح فريسة تقترب من المكان أخرج صفيراً خاصاً من حلقه يتنبه على إثره التمساح ويلطم الفريسة بذيله القوى ويأخذ فى إلتهامها .*
*وهذه الخدمة يؤديها الصغير للتمساح مقابل أن يلتهم بقايا اللحم التى تتخلف بين أسنان التمساح بعد أن ينتهى من إلتهام فريسته .*​


*كما يعدالتمساح الأزرق اكبر كائن حى ويصل وزنه إلى 150 طن ووزن لسانه فقط حوالى 2.5 طن - ووزن قلبه وكبده كل منهما 1/2 طن ، وقد يصل طوله فى بعض الأحيان إلى 33.57 متر .*​




*و كثيرا ما يضرب المثل بدموع التماسيح التى تذرفها وهى تلتهم الفريسة المسكينة وكأنها تبكيها وترثيها اذ تموت بين انيابها *
*فما قصة دموع التماسيح؟*
*الحكاية هى ان التمساح حين يفتح فكه على مصراعيه لالتهام فريسته يضغط على القنوات الدمعية تحت عينيه فتخرج منها الدموع فيبدو التمساح وكأنه يبكى فريسته التى يأكلها !*​ 


*قصة فم التمساح*​ 


*و هناك قصة من الادب القديم تتحدث عن شراهة التمساح فتقول ان فم التمساح وفم الكلب لم يكونا كبيرين مثلما نراهما الآن ولكنهما كانا صغيرين وكان التمساح يعيش على اليابسة ويصادق الكلب وكانا يحبان الطعام ويودان لو كبر فم كلا منهما واتسع ليستطيع التهام المزيد من الطعام *
*وبعد التفكير اهتديا الى حل وهو ان احضر التمساح سكينا و قام بتوسيع فم الكلب فاصبح على مانراه الآن ثم اعطى الكلب السكين فوسع الكلب فم التمساح قليلا ولكن التمساح طمع فى مزيد من الاتساع لفمه فطلب من الكلب ان يوسعه اكثر فما كان من الكلب الا ان فتح بالسكين فتحة كبيرة جدا فى وجه التمساح هى فمه وحالما رأى التمساح ما صار اليه شكله بعد اتساع فمه حتى ذهب الى النهر واخفى فمه تحت الماء وظل هكذا حتى يومنا هذا اما الكلب فقد ابتعد عن النهر خوفا من بطش التمساح !!!*


----------



## ANDROMEDA (21 يناير 2007)

ودى صور التمســــــــــــــــــــــــــاح عمهم كلهم


























:smil12: :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## البابا (21 يناير 2007)

*موضوع رائع اندروميدا
ومعلومات هايله
ربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك
صلى من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## ANDROMEDA (22 يناير 2007)

*شكرا كيرو لمرورك ومشاركتك*
*نورت موضوعى*
*الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------

